# Anyone want my tag?



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just kidding

The gun seasons are all over and I didn't get a deer

I hunted the 13 days, daylight to dark every day of every gun season

Josh took a doe on Sunday of MZ and my buddy killed a medium 8 on Sunday also.

I saw a few deer just did not get one.

I still had a very enjoyable season

Maybe next year I'll get one

Kim


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

I'm right there with you. I had plenty of opportunities in bow and gun seasons, just never found what I was looking for. Drew back on one 9 pt. around the 3rd week in November, but wasn't comfortable with the shot. It doesn't bother me to not fill a tag. I hunted a lot and had fun, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

From your pictures it was easy to see why you enjoyed the season. I myself didn't take a deer this year either. Has several opportunities but just chose to pass on them. Doesn't bother me at all anymore. I just love being out in the woods during that time.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got 3 tags to fill...with hardly anytime left....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll pass on your tag . I will take one of your ground blinds though.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Tag soup here as well...not for a lack of trying though...third year in a row is pretty tough to swallow.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Filled three tags in Ohio and two in WV. Pretty good year for me. I'm happy


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm one of the happy ones too.   

Had my best season ever; hunted 3 states, shot 2 bucks over 140", and a PILE of does. I accomplished every goal I set for myself, and then some. 

This year will be one to remember, and one I'm sure I won't top anytime soon.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The bucks didn't play nice for me this year either. 

I fooled a few does though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

you need to make some offerings to the hunting gods:!

My dad and I both took 5 pointers on the first day of gun season. Easiest hunt we ever had. Both dropped near the road.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Between me and my boys I have three, maybe we can have a bonfire. Wasn't for not trying. I took 6 trips to southern Ohio including 1 whole week for archery. They just seemed to either be chased by dogs, chasing does and coming at me from all the wrong angles had a bow in my hand when I wished I had a gun, had a crossbow when I wish I had my bow had a kid with me when I wish I was alone, was alone when I wish I would have had a kid with me. But overall I learned alot about a new area that I was hunting and next year all the nice bucks should be bigger and the scout time cut drastically. I did get a picture of a bobcat this year and for some wierd reason that seemed to make everything ok.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

2009-2010 season will be memorable for me as I downed my first buck with a bow. I still have a tag though, and I have a little room left in the freezer. Will try for a doe right up till the end.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

FIve bucks! Toxic, you must be italian.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a great season too, I killed one on each opening day of archery , shotgun and muzzeloder. All of them antler-less though.


----------

